
Show HN: Open-sourcing my distributed, fault-tolerant cron SaaS as no customers - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-corp/cronstorm-opensource
======
tbenedetti10
Definitely, invest time or money in a better landing page. A landing page may
not need to be perfect but, at a minimum, it cannot be strenuous on the eyes.

Good luck!

------
bmgreatness
I think its a great service, but maybe you should have work on the look of it.
maybe get a free bootstrap theme or something

~~~
dosy
I think if the service is good enough, people will pay for it regardless of
the look. AdWords / Amazon / EBay. People used these things even tho they
didn't look very good. Because the value proposition was good. I think either
CronStorm is not valuable, or I have not marketed / sold it effectively.

Maybe the visual look is part of marketing / sales. But I don't see how a
slick look will help people part with > 50 USD a month or more.

